# 1st attempt at dip, and failed.



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

It was cool till I effed up on the glossifier. I'll prabaly just try another color as well. At that point I will also do the wheel and possibly the bow tie. 













Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Just_cruz'n (Jul 23, 2013)

looks good! I did teal in mine!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice touch!  looks good!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

It looks really good from what I can see!

I want to do mine. Did you remove all the trim or just tape everything off?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It would be prudent to remove the trim pieces Juliet !


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> It looks really good from what I can see!
> 
> I want to do mine. Did you remove all the trim or just tape everything off?


 Remove them, reason it didn't just tape off the wheel and spray it on the car. That stuff travels everywhere. It was on my pants and shoes. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

LMAO yeah ok, good point guys, just doing the little stuff I've done on the outside of my car I cover practically the entire thing for overspray and still get some, so I can only imagine!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jukebox Juliet, I would not plasti-dip your LTZ dash trim as its already higher quality than the normal cruze. If you look closely at yours it sort of has golf ball like dimples all over it. All other cruze models just get painted grey plastic with no texture. Your gauges rings are also chrome not plain grey plastic like all other models(except LTZ and RS packaged cars).


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Jukebox Juliet, I would not plasti-dip your LTZ dash trim as its already higher quality than the normal cruze. If you look closely at yours it sort of has golf ball like dimples all over it. All other cruze models just get painted grey plastic with no texture. Your gauges rings are also chrome not plain grey plastic like all other models(except LTZ and RS packaged cars).


Yes, I've noticed the texture and the chrome. But the color is still boring :L
Quit trying to talk me out of it! 

Kidding, I have a list of other Cruze projects to get to first, and then I'll be on the road for a month, so I have time to think about it


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Took me a few years to plasti-dip my interior, was around 20 months that grey plastic got real old with me. Photo is a few months old, shifter is now grey again as is my steering wheel trim.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

I wouldn't consider this failing my friend! It looks awesome! I wouldn't have been able to tell you messed up the glossifier


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

What did you fail at? Unless you tell someone what is wrong, you would never notice! Looks good to me!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Jukebox Juliet, I would not plasti-dip your LTZ dash trim as its already higher quality than the normal cruze. If you look closely at yours it sort of has golf ball like dimples all over it. All other cruze models just get painted grey plastic with no texture. Your gauges rings are also chrome not plain grey plastic like all other models(except LTZ and RS packaged cars).


I thought about buying those LTZ Manual Bezels but they run like $250 USD Color make it stand out more.I kinda want to keep the chrome rings on the radio and vents but may dip the black in side the chrome circle vents. Also debated on the window switches but you kinda pull and yank on that constantly.


As for fail, fter I took Turtle Wax Ice interior detailer spray to it, the fuzzys came off most surfaces but the speed cluster. 





























In order of easy to hard to remove:

*Speed cluster bezel
*Door speaker rings
*Shifter bezel
*Radio bezel


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Took me a few years to plasti-dip my interior, was around 20 months that grey plastic got real old with me. Photo is a few months old, shifter is now grey again as is my steering wheel trim.


omfg that looks like the way the cruze shouldve came


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Took me a few years to plasti-dip my interior, was around 20 months that grey plastic got real old with me. Photo is a few months old, shifter is now grey again as is my steering wheel trim.



I like this a lot. Would it be better to plastidip or vinyl wrap? My bezels are already getting scratched. I want to cover them with something.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> I like this a lot. Would it be better to plastidip or vinyl wrap? My bezels are already getting scratched. I want to cover them with something.


Reason I dipped. The black hidden under the silver stated to show. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Think GM should offer different colors and patterns of these dash pisces, but to bad if they did they would be a rip off anyway. I liked using the plasti-dip so if I didn't like the finished product I could easily undo it. 

I have to give props to APCruze as I used his invaluable information to remove my dash pieces. 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-...ring-wheel-speedometer-dashboard-shifter.html


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Reason I dipped. The black hidden under the silver stated to show.


Exactly my problem, after only 3 months they are already getting scratched with black lines showing through. I don't know how because I have been very careful with my car. Has anyone ever asked to have them replaced under warranty? But I guess they would just get scratched again, so might as well dip or wrap.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> Exactly my problem, after only 3 months they are already getting scratched with black lines showing through. I don't know how because I have been very careful with my car. Has anyone ever asked to have them replaced under warranty? But I guess they would just get scratched again, so might as well dip or wrap.


I wish that was the case. I managed to scratch the silver on the wheel as well. I assume it was from me getting in and out and my belt hit it. 



spacedout said:


> Think GM should offer different colors and patterns of these dash pisces, but to bad if they did they would be a rip off anyway. I liked using the plasti-dip so if I didn't like the finished product I could easily undo it.
> 
> I have to give props to APCruze as I used his invaluable information to remove my dash pieces.
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-...ring-wheel-speedometer-dashboard-shifter.html


Yeah I used it for the speaker rings. Taking the door panel off would have been over kill for those. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

Looks good to me merc


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

After a few people got in they couldn't tell it was messed up either until I pointed it out. I will redo the speed cluster and will include the steering wheel piece. I'm going to wait till I get to NJ for that as I will have some down time over the weekend.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Finally finished the wheel and touched up the other pieces I previously dipped. 






































Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

looks fun, I like it. I still want to fiddle with mine (pervy?).


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> looks fun, I like it. I still want to fiddle with mine (pervy?).


LOL, much! I also thought about the chrome rings vents but ran out of glossifier. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> LOL, much! I also thought about the chrome rings vents but ran out of glossifier.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


Oh yeah! I say get some more and do them up! Would look slick


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I dipped mine a few months ago. I'm hoping to pull it off and redo it with some DipYourCar Micro Flake Pearls. If I'm feeling ballsy I'll take a whack at the steering wheel.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Once you get the airbag off its easy to remove. I didn't have the screw to separate the black from silver so I painted it all. Regret doing it all. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I picked a color! Once the pearls come in, I'll drop the parts off to the shop since I don't have a sprayer. I'm gonna check out the steering wheel before then. Hopefully I can do it all in the Canadian Blue MicroFlakes.


----------



## lscruze12 (Jul 8, 2014)

I like the red... I have a white cruze and added the white plastidip to my instrument ring, center console, ac vents on top of dash and my coin bucket thing....doing my speaker rings and my emblem on steering wheel too right now actually. And a couple more areas outside I'm thinking about doing.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dip on the wheel started to come up so I ripped it off... I found oil under the spots where it came up so I will be cleaning it more. When I take it apart I will decide if I want the dash vents done as well or not.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Yes, I've noticed the texture and the chrome. But the color is still boring :L
> Quit trying to talk me out of it!
> 
> Kidding, I have a list of other Cruze projects to get to first, and then I'll be on the road for a month, so I have time to think about it



I did my steering wheel badge black. It has the dimples in it but came out nice.. I didn't take anything off.. just careful taping around the emblem and enough paper etc.. to prevent overspray.. took me literally about 20 minutes including taping everything on the wheel.. looks factory and no overspray.


----------



## MrPate (Sep 26, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Took me a few years to plasti-dip my interior, was around 20 months that grey plastic got real old with me. Photo is a few months old, shifter is now grey again as is my steering wheel trim.


I like the flat black, I'm considering this for mine. I already have everything else jet black from the factory.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MrPate said:


> I like the flat black, I'm considering this for mine. I already have everything else jet black from the factory.


Here's the link for the interior pieces if you had issues. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-...ring-wheel-speedometer-dashboard-shifter.html 

As I redid the dip on the wheel A few more times to get it perfect I ended up just making a build thread. 

I'm going to undo the 2 black cc and infotainment pieces as they keep getting wore down from my thumb when turning the wheel. Still dip the front and back of the silver bottom piece so it's less prone to peel from touch. T20 torx will separate the black from silver.


----------

